# huron river flat rock



## BassBoss88 (Jul 22, 2001)

whats the deal with the huron river,fellas. hunting season is officially over for me. technically it was over when deer hunting ended jan.1but ive been doing rabbit hunting and pheasant hunting on game preserves to keep me busy but now im officially done. so now my fancies turn over to water and reels as fishing season starts going. the first place i go to at the beginning of the fishing season is the huron river below flat rock dam. i know the big push of fish doesn't happen till april but i was thinking of some early season action. so what's the news with the walleyes and steelies? is there anything in the river yet? just wondering cause iv'e got an itch to fish.


----------



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

There's always something in the river, you just have to keep fishin'. Tie up some spawn and flies and do it to it.


----------



## 1sh0t (Oct 14, 2001)

been down there a few times latley and have only heard of one steelie today the 10 at 8 30, its very disappointing fishing all day and cathing nothing.



 
Dan


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

That's good then. I heard of another caught at 12:30. The fishing is still going to be tough for a little while but remember it is only the middle of February. A couple of warm days have tricked us into thinking it is spring and the run should be on. Normally steelies don't run the Huron heavy until mid to late March or even April. 

If you want a steelie now you have to work hard at it. There are fish in there to be had. And remember the weather has completly cooperated but it is still winter.


----------



## fsihinjim (Feb 5, 2002)

Thinking of going on wednesday and was wondering what the area fished and the bait of choice has been. Good fishin and tight lines to all. Will report upon return.


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

Alot of spawn, waxworms and yarn eggs are thrown. I have also had success on latex wigglers and egg sucking leeches but only when the run is strong. I have also snagged on sticks and rocks that were holding alot of caddis on them. Good luck.


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

I also need to add that I fished about an hour tonight. I put the boat in at Telegraph and motored just past the bridge. I pulled plugs with no luck. I plan on being out most of the day tomorrow and will post results.


----------



## 1sh0t (Oct 14, 2001)

hey gun,
did you fish out of your boat down there on sat. cause my cousin said that he seen a guy in a boat with plugs?





 
Dan


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

No, but I was pulling plugs through the park yesterday. I am heading out as soon as it warms a little more this morning. Hope to be on the water between 10 and 11. Report to follow.


----------



## fsihinjim (Feb 5, 2002)

Gunrod,

What type of boat do you have that can make it through the shallows past the bridge. Do you use a trolling motor to move about. Are there any decent holes accessable from the new boat launch that can only be relesed by boat. Last, what type of plugs do you pull through these areas. Any info would be greatly appreciated and thanks.
Good Fishin'
Fishin' Jim

P.S. Feel free to e-mail me at [email protected] and give me a report if possible.


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

Fishinjim, the area beneath the bridge isn't shallow if you go on the west side of the pillar near the old state police post. I was pulling hot n tots and willy worms. There are some good holes down steam from the launch within a half mile at most. The bonus about the boat is that these holes are all surrounded by private land. I have a 5 hp Evinrude that has been pushing my drift boat just fine but read the next post on my day on the river.


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

The day started out good though. I had the boat in the water by 1130 and motored into the park area. Only one guy was fishing and he offered me the hole he was fishing and some advice on a hole down stream from the boat launch (this will be important later).

I fish the park area all over throwing crawlers and pulling plugs. The wind was strong but seemed to be working to my advantage at this point. With the boat anchored the wind would swing me back and forth allowing my plugs to cover virtual shoreline to shoreline.

After about 2.5 hrs of nothing I decided to try the hole down stream from the launch from above. I began motoring down stream and noticed some other water that looked good but decided to try just a little further to see. There was little water that looked good so I turned around and headed back upstream.

I had to motor against some good current and around some downed trees when my motor stalled. I was going to drift into some trees so I quickly dropped anchor. The motor wouldn't start right away so I decided to drop some plugs and let it sit for a few. I was sitting in the river where there were numerous trees on a sunken island and the banks. As I sat there the wind really kicked up and I watched two trees fall into the river. I decided that I needed to get out of there.

I was able to start the motor and begin back up. I went about 100 yards when the motor konked out again. I was trying to get the anchor out and by the time I did I ended up right were I was before. Having no option at this point I threw the plugs out again. Everytime the wind kicked up I would bounce the anchor and move down stream slightly in hopes of staying out of the trees. After 30 minutes the motor started and I was moving upstream again. 

I made it upstream about 600 yards this time before the motor died. I was still in some good current and the wind was really kickin' now. Even worse was I had rounded a bend in the river and was heading directly into the wind now. Not sure what to do now I dropped anchor again. 

After sitting for a while I decided that there were only 4 trees on the bank for about a 1000 yards to the launch. I was able to row to shore dragging the anchor. I have a really long bow rope which came in handy. 

I began pulling the rope around trees and the boat back upstream. Unfortunately I was trespassing through some backyards but what can you do. I did hear a large dog barking and was hoping he wasn't loose. I managed to make the first 3 trees but the last on was more of a bush that I couldn't get around. While trying I managed to catch a rod holder on the bush and it snapped off. Meanwhile I am scratching the crap out of the boat. But again, what else was I going to do.

I climbed in the boat again and tossed out the anchor. Now it has been nearly an hour since the motor died and I still need over 500 yards to the launch. I was able to start the motor and make it past two downed trees that would have been big problems but the motored died again. 

Again, I dropped anchor and rowed to shore with the anchor dragging. Here the shore was shallow and I jumped out (in waders) and managed to walk the boat to the last downed tree (50 yards from the launch). I then found that I was lucky that the water was way up (nearly 8 inches) and water was behind the tree where shore had been the day before. I made it past the tree and to the launch only 2 hours after the motor first died.

While unloading the boat at the launch I found that somewhere during this mess I must have stepped on my 10'6" noodle rod breaking the tip off. Now this really topped my day on top of not getting fish.

The good things from this day. I had found a leak in my waders and patched it but never got wet. So at least the patch took. And, I found out that there are some people at Dick's Sports that don't care what you return. I took the rod into Dick's last night and the pimple faced kid behind the counter never looked at the rod or asked why it was being returned. He just took it.

I have the receipt from a recent tune up on the motor from Lockeman's Hardware so the motor goes back in tomorrow since they were closed today. This only means that I am a 'bankie' for awhile and no trips out of town.

The short of all this, no fish, no hits and a hellish day on the river. It still beat going to work though!!!!!


----------



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

A day in Hell indeed. Glad to see you made it out with your hide intact.


----------



## 1sh0t (Oct 14, 2001)

My cousin went down to flat rock yesterday the 14th and went under the telegraph bridge where a guy was fishing, they talked and the guy threw a hotntot along the middle wall and caught a nice size stellie.

I will be heading over there after prac, and will post the results.


 
Dan


----------



## Tattoo Mike (Jan 7, 2002)

Gunrod,

Was just reading your story and wow sorry but eveything turned out ok. Is it an old motor? My friend had one that acted the same way and the problem was he forgot to add oil.


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

gunrod, 

Glad you made it home safely in one piece.


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

I recently purchased the motor but found it was from 1968. I took it to Lockemans Hardware in Detroit (They have a great reputation) for a tune up and complete check before putting it in the water. I took it back and they thought it might be a water pump gone bad causing it to overheat and shut down. Got the call yesterday that the water pump was installed just prior to buying it but they didn't clean the hoses or parts around it limiting water flow. Good news is I pick it up Monday and it will only be $28.00. Hopefully back on the river soon for some of those walleyes I hear are hitting as well as a steel.


----------



## gottafish (Jan 11, 2001)

Lockemans is definitely a good place to do business with....they've repaired a couple outboards for me, one a 1957 7.5 hp that runs like a champ.....plus they only do Johnson and Evinrude, they know their stuff....


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

You are right. My only knock on Lockeman's is the neighborhood. I wouldn't ask for change for $50 down there.


----------

